# International Civil Engineer Requirements?



## CaliDO (Jun 1, 2013)

My husband is a U.S.-based civil engineer and has a professional engineer (PE) license from California. 

Does anyone know if it is reasonable to begin to job search with only his California PE license or is it preferred/necessary to obtain an International PE qualification from IPENZ (Institution for Professional Engineers New Zealand)? He can easily qualify for the International PE(NZ), but it costs about $600. We'd love to save that money if it isn't really necessary to get the International PE for working in New Zealand.

(As an aside, he plans to get an open work permit after I am granted mine).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

CaliDO said:


> My husband is a U.S.-based civil engineer and has a professional engineer (PE) license from California.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is reasonable to begin to job search with only his California PE license or is it preferred/necessary to obtain an International PE qualification from IPENZ (Institution for Professional Engineers New Zealand)? He can easily qualify for the International PE(NZ), but it costs about $600. We'd love to save that money if it isn't really necessary to get the International PE for working in New Zealand.
> 
> (As an aside, he plans to get an open work permit after I am granted mine).


http://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs/engineering/civil-engineer/how-to-enter-the-job

May not actually have to have the IPENZ registration to land a job in NZ but he'll certainly need it or at least going through the process before he starts work here.

Check out the link.


----------

